# Greek help: Gal. 2:16



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 11, 2006)

eidotes
?????? what is it? 
Looks like a form of eidon with a participle ending, but the morphem isn't right. Could be oida too, but that doesn't look right either... I hope it's not something obvious that I'm missing. I'm spending too much time trying to figure it out. Can anyone explain it? Fred you there?


[Edited on 2-11-2006 by puritansailor]


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 11, 2006)

Perfect participle masc pl nom of oida.

Remember that participles kill augments (and reduplication). The ei is actually an augmented form of oi here


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Perfect participle masc pl nom of oida.
> 
> Remember that participles kill augments (and reduplication). The ei is actually an augmented form of oi here



Thank you!


----------



## larryjf (Feb 13, 2006)

Joshua,

This is off topic, but i had to say something.
The image you use for your avatar - i have that painting (a copy of course) hanging right in front of my computer as i am typing. That's freeky.


----------

